# Exo-Terra Problem



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I broke one of the french doors on my favorite exo-terra. I called Exo-Terra to request a new door but they claim that because of the way the tank is welded together there's no way to replace a door.... What do I do? I can't rebuild the tank, it'd never come out as good the second time....


----------



## airplanenut (May 18, 2009)

You could silicone on a piece of glass that covers the opening (it would have to be a bit larger than the door itself). Perhaps not the most elegant answer, but it would work. 

Alternatively, is there any small hinge you could use, whether you glued it into place or drilled holes for screws with a glass-safe bit?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got an exo terra that my aunt gave me that has a broken door. I work for an aquarium shop and talked with the hagen rep and he said the same thing. I finally did get a door ordered though and it should be here next week. I think the worst case scenario would be having to cut the trim off and then re siliconing it in once the door is in place. It should be possible with just a bit of work. Getting them to send you a door is the tough part.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

jubjub47 said:


> I've got an exo terra that my aunt gave me that has a broken door. I work for an aquarium shop and talked with the hagen rep and he said the same thing. I finally did get a door ordered though and it should be here next week. I think the worst case scenario would be having to cut the trim off and then re siliconing it in once the door is in place. It should be possible with just a bit of work. Getting them to send you a door is the tough part.


Really? They said they wouldn't even send me one.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

You probably need to get with a local fish store and see if their rep will order it for you. That's the only way I got mine ordered I believe.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey!
No worries! My 36x18x18 exo was bought with a broken door.
If it's just the glass part and the top and bottom plastic hinges are still good then no problem. Just remove all broken glass from the plastic with a flat screwdriver or w/e.
Then bring it to any home renovation store and get a piece of glass cut to fit exactly in those plastic hinges. Re-silicone the glass in the hinges and Voila good as new.
Mine is like that and you couldn't even tell the difference between the exo glass and the other. Besides the other glass has sharper edges, but nothing you can get cut on.
Cost me 8$. FYI.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> Hey!
> No worries! My 36x18x18 exo was bought with a broken door.
> If it's just the glass part and the top and bottom plastic hinges are still good then no problem. Just remove all broken glass from the plastic with a flat screwdriver or w/e.
> Then bring it to any home renovation store and get a piece of glass cut to fit exactly in those plastic hinges. Re-silicone the glass in the hinges and Voila good as new.
> ...


You can ask them to polish the edges or do it yourself with a belt sander and emery paper.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I broke one of the french doors on my favorite exo-terra. I called Exo-Terra to request a new door but they claim that because of the way the tank is welded together there's no way to replace a door.... What do I do? I can't rebuild the tank, it'd never come out as good the second time....


I have no idea what you guys are all talking about... the doors come off quite easily on my 24 x 18 x 24. Take the top off and pull off the little vent lip thing on the inside first to make it easier. Just have to push them up and pull them out. The plastic strains a little but it isn't anything it can't handle, at least for now while it's newer.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm just telling you what the rep told me. She said there was no way to replace it.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I'm just telling you what the rep told me. She said there was no way to replace it.


No, I believe you, but I would have expected everyone to take the doors off while they were doing the hardscape or something. The doors looked like they were about to bust off when I laid it on its back and had them open... 

Reps certainly are weird when you call them direct. Hagen is the same way, I called them about a missing rubber O ring on an Aquaclear filter, and they told me there was no replacement for the simple part...

I went to a LFS and talked to the owner... he called them up and they sent a replacement no problem.


----------

